# Brute 22 Ton Splitter (Menards)??



## billfred (Jun 4, 2018)

I could get it for $700.  Any opinions?  I was considering the Black Diamond from Rural King or the DHT from Lowes.  But for $200 cheaper, I'm considering this one.
Cycle time is 2 sec slower and pump is a little slower.   Any one have experience with this?


*Pump* 11 GPM *Cycle Time:* 13 second (time unit)
*Engine Brand:* Briggs and Stratton® *Engine Displacement:* 208 cubic centimeter
*Hydraulic Fluid Capacity:* 6 gallon (US) *Log Length Capacity:* 25 inch
*Manufacturer Warranty:* 1 year *Oil Capacity:* 2.64 ounce
*Operating Position:* Horizontal or Vertical *Overall Depth:* 82.6 inch
*Overall Height:* 38.2 inch *Overall Width:* 41.7 inch
*Product Type:* Gas Log Splitters *Recommended Engine Oil Type:* 10W-30
*Splitting Force:* 22 ton (US) or short ton (UK/US) *Start Type:* Recoil
*Weight:* 445 pound *Wheel Diameter:* 16 inch


----------



## Bushels20 (Jun 6, 2018)

For what my opinion is worth, I researched log splitters for 3-4 years (how long it took to talk the wife into letting me get one ......)

Anyways...I went with the 25 to County Line (Speeco) with a 6.5 HP Kohler. I got it for $899 and it comes with a 3 year residential use warranty. I was close to getting the Black Diamond from Rural King as they were very comparable, but TSC was closer. 

My thought is that $200 bucks gets you 3 more tons of splitting force, 2 more years of warranty and 2 more seconds better cycle time (11 second cycle time on the TSC County Line). 

You will have this unit for a very long time. Not the time to try and save $200 bucks, in my humble opinion


----------



## Bushels20 (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is link. Try to catch it when they run the $100 off sale.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-25-ton-log-splitter-126151799--1?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## billfred (Jun 6, 2018)

TSC has that one currently listed as $899.


----------



## Bushels20 (Jun 6, 2018)

I am very pleased with mine. I’ve owned it now for 2 weeks, split a cord and a half and it has been unstoppable thus far. I burn 5-6 cords a year and always have 5-10 in the field at any given time. So I would say I split 5-6 cords a year on average. This is the perfect splitter for me, the 35-40 ton types are just overkill if you ask me. 

It is well built. There are no cheap parts that will give out after normal use.


----------



## billfred (Jun 17, 2018)

Any more input on the Brute?  Family almost got it for me for Father’s Day.


----------



## Bushels20 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sounds like it was “almost” an amazing Father’s Day.


----------

